# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Bloedgroepen Dieet

## Gast: Patricia

[email protected]

Ik ben benieuwd naar ervaringen met het bloedgroepen dieet.
Wie weet hier iets meer van?
Ik bedoel niet het dieet waarbij bloed afgenomen wordt maar sec het dieet met de voedingsadviezen per bloedgroep.
Zelf heb ik bloedgroep A pos.
Na jaren lang te mager te zijn geweest ben ik nu tussen mijn 25e en 30e toch echt teveel aangekomen (tenger postuur ip, 1,75m, 73 kilo).
Ik krijg nu ook allergieen voor zaken waar ik al jaren mee in contact sta (dieren). Ook mijn stoelgang is al jaaaaren niet helemaal normaal (buikpijn de laatste tijd en zeer frequent ontlasting).
Wie o wie kan mij een eindje op weg helpen????
Laat het weten&#33; Ook per email als je wilt.

----------

